# Finding Out Swallows Breed (Duck)



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

Hiya Guys,

I really need to know what breed Swallow is, I'll describe her

She is black with a tint of green she has a white bib, a black beak with a peach highlight onm the tip. black feet with peachy colouring inbetween her toes. Her egg colour is a dark baige with darker spots.

she looks like a Duclair but her egg colour does not match, but she also looks like a black hookbill but without the hookbill.

If anybody caould help me identify her.

Thanks Heather


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

the closest thing to what you are describing that I know of are the Gold Star Hybrid Ducks but in which only the males are shades of black with the white bibs .. here is a link to mcmurry hatchery page of that breed of duck , now if its not that breed i personally couldnt say what you have there  http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/product/gold_star_hybrid_duck.html

the next closest thing would be the blue swedish but you said it was black and they are more of a dark grey then a black ,here is a darker one http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/product/gold_star_hybrid_duck.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is a link to lots of pictures of various breeds of ducks: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Ducks/BRKDucks.html

Hopefully you can locate Swallow's breed there or perhaps post a picture of her.

Terry


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds like an off coloured black Swedish duck to me, swedish are supposed to have completely black/blue beaks and completely black feet, but the not so well bred birds(hatchery types) usually have orange on their feet.

Here is a pic of my ducks, the 2 solid coloured ones in the front are my pair of Swedes, the hen is a hatchery bird and has brown patch by her pip.









Swedish ducks come in 4 colours: Blue, Black, Silver(splash) and Chocolate. Blue swedish are the best known, but since a BLUE + BLUE = 50% blue, 25% black, 25% splash coloured offspring you will get other colours out of a blue pair. Chocolate is a new mutation in this breed.


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hey Fancyfowl4ever*

Thanks for your help i would guess he probably is one of those then


----------

